# P Regalis first egg sack. Help



## charlie stent (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi,

I have just had my first egg sack laid yesterday by a P regalis (Indian ornamental).

I was wondering if anyone could answer some questions for me.

How should I keep the mother spider while she has her egg sack eg. humidity, temperature, feeding etc. 

How long do the eggs take to hatch? 

When should I remove it from the mother?

Should I replace the egg sack with cotton wool when I remove it?

What would be best to do when I have seperated the sack from the mother?

Any information would be much appreciated.


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

dont make any drastic changes to temp/ humidity, if its dry spray a LITTLE, certainly dont make it wet

my experience, is the eggs can take up to 2 months (there will be others who say different)

why move it from mum, she knows best, dont make lots of noise near her tank, as sometimes they will munch it

why replace the sack with a cotton wool ball? i think she may know the difference

dont panic, let nature take its course, my opinion (and it is mine) is to let the mum take care of it, keep it in a quiet place, and dont keep prying in to see whats happening, you will be wanting to show all your friends/family, but this could be your down fall

hope all goes well:2thumb:







charlie stent said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just had my first egg sack laid yesterday by a P regalis (Indian ornamental).
> 
> ...


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

oh and dont worry about feeding her yet: victory:


----------



## charlie stent (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the info!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

charlie stent said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just had my first egg sack laid yesterday by a P regalis (Indian ornamental).
> 
> ...


Hope this helps, congrats on the sac


----------



## charlie stent (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## paul towler (Feb 22, 2011)

nothing to ad to the above but i like to let the females look after sacks esp, pokes they look after them better just leave her to it and dont let her get to dry nothing more satisfing than mom poki with her young lol.it will be about 8 weeks for them to hatch, good luck


----------



## charlie stent (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you. Will she not eat them if I leave her with them?

Charlie


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

charlie stent said:


> Thank you. Will she not eat them if I leave her with them?
> 
> Charlie


No she wont, but she might eat you if you try and take them from her


----------



## charlie stent (Oct 31, 2008)

Lol thank you.

Charlie


----------



## paul towler (Feb 22, 2011)

*regalis sack*

some times a spider will eat sack when the eggs are not firtile she will know this herself when they dont develop i have found lots of sacks half eaten when i get what left out the eggs were not firtile


----------



## charlie stent (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok thanks

Charlie


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

The cotton wool trick is purely to divert attention away from the female and keep her at bay. Its useful, and by the time she realises its not the sac you have the real sac completely out the enclosure.


----------



## charlie stent (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks so much for the help, I will see how she gets on with the egg sack. Everything is going well so far so fingers crossed!


----------

